# wireless system MRC or Digitrax



## KCSfan70 (Jul 1, 2017)

Our club is building a new layout and everyone wants wireless control. We are trying to decide between MRC and Digitrax. We already have a DCS50 and 2 DCS51 throttles. It appears that the Digitrax wireless system uses infrared controllers which is a deal breaker. Our members are all old guys and half of them still carry flip phones so they don't want to hear about smart phone apps. One member had a wireless MRC Prodigy system that works well and we like it. We were thinking of using the MRC system and buying more wireless throttles. We want to use 2 of the Digitrax throttles as boosters. Thoughts and advice to help us make a decision will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Mark VerMurlen (Aug 15, 2015)

Can’t help you much orther than to say that Digitrax has both infrared AND radio signal wireless throttles. They are separate products. The radio based throttles are a little more expensive.

Mark


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

I have a digitrax system with radio signal wireless. Happy with it. Digitrax wireless
throttles use 9 volt batteries. Battery drains even when not in use so they should be
removed when not in use. Some people install a mini switch on throttle to disconnect the battery. That way it does not need to be removed. Which ever system you go with go
with radio signal. Infrared is very much "line of sight". Like your TV. Signal can be blocked by a person in front of receiver. Not good. That does not happen with radio
signal.


----------



## fcwilt (Sep 27, 2013)

Hi,

I would start by deciding what handheld throttles you like best then decide if the systems they work with meet the needs of your club.

For example I have never liked Digitrax handheld throttles and looked for alternatives but my layout is fully computer automated and that limited the systems that I could use.

Given my limited options I am currently using a Roco Z21 command station with WiFi MULTImaus handhelds. 

Frederick


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

I have heard other people say they do not like the digitrax handheld throttles. Not sure
what the problem is with them. I don't know any better. The digitrax throttles are the only
ones I have used. I am used to them and I am fine with them. Part of it is what you are used to. Might be a good idea if you could use a few throttles and see which you like.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Though this is a very unpopular thing to say (DCC manufacturers seem to inspire an almost rabid level of support from their fans), it really depends mostly on you. Both are fully functional and capable of doing everything you need your layout / locos to do.

My personal opinion is that the MRC is easier to use (that is, understand how to do things) and has a better human interface (how it looks, feels, etc). But that's only my opinion and there are lots of different ones out there.

Another question is, why have you ruled out NCE, which also deserves a look.

The best thing you can do, if possible, is actually USE both systems (or all 3) for a test run and decide which you like better. It really is a matter of preference.


----------



## KCSfan70 (Jul 1, 2017)

We have only considered MRC and Digitrax beacuse we already own some of the equipment and cost is a factor.


----------



## deedub35 (Jan 29, 2014)

I have the Zephyr DCS51 and two UT4 throttles. I recently installed a LNWI wireless interface module and use two old iPhones for the throttles. Works fantastic and the only cost was the module as the iPhones are old. Install was a breeze. Something to consider even though they like their old flip phones. I don’t even use the UT4s anymore.


----------



## doneuald (Jan 2, 2016)

First of all I have no layout, I tested this setup at a meeting of our club, I have a Prodigy express and have used a PC with JMRI and now a wifi unit to control trains, we have run 7 locomotives with sound without problems when using 8 amp MRC booster.
My local club is going to use a digitrax system with LNWI boxes because that is what we have at the club. The digitrax system supports more than 1 LNWI box with 4 throttles per box but as far as I know the MRC supports 8 throttles on 1 box but not more than one box. Now considering how many Iphones I have laying around the old guys with flip phones need'nt worry about having throttles as I'm sure there are enough old Iphones around in the group to supply them
I have converted my group over to WIFI box controls and the final straw was our christmas get together when the wives came in and got to run trains from their smart phones after downloading the appropriate app, took about 5 minutes and they were up and running.
I buy Loco's with DCC and sounds already installed because it's not worth the time and effort to source decoders and speakers then install where I am located.
I have some older stuff I will convert in time


----------



## KCSfan70 (Jul 1, 2017)

Does anyone know how much it costs to download the smartphone app for the Digitrax system? Does MRC offer a similar feature?


----------



## deedub35 (Jan 29, 2014)

WiThrottle Lite is free. You can go for a paid version for more features. Go to the app store. The free version is more than enough features for me


----------



## J.Albert1949 (Feb 3, 2018)

Have you given any thought to the Roco z21 system?


----------



## doneuald (Jan 2, 2016)

Android engine driver is also free download.
Withrottle lite is free but Withrottle full version ( $3.99 I think) lets you consist


----------



## deedub35 (Jan 29, 2014)

doneuald said:


> Withrottle lite is free but Withrottle full version ( $3.99 I think) lets you consist


True but non-issue for me since I use advanced consisting.


----------



## KCSfan70 (Jul 1, 2017)

*wireless system MRC or digitrax*

We decided to go with the Digitrax LNWI since we already own DCS50 & 51 units. Ordered it on EBAY from Yankeedabbler and it arrived in 2 days. It was extremely easy to hook up. 2 guys downloaded the free app on iphones and the system functioned flawlessly. We have a work station with a test track and a program track for programming. Even the doubters are happy. Many thanks to all who helped.


----------



## deedub35 (Jan 29, 2014)

KCSfan70 said:


> We decided to go with the Digitrax LNWI since we already own DCS50 & 51 units. Ordered it on EBAY from Yankeedabbler and it arrived in 2 days. It was extremely easy to hook up. 2 guys downloaded the free app on iphones and the system functioned flawlessly. We have a work station with a test track and a program track for programming. Even the doubters are happy. Many thanks to all who helped.


I'm glad everything worked out and that the doubters are happy too! I love not being tethered. Cheers!


----------

